# faucet craft (no name faucet)



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Please dont toss me back to DIY for this one When I remodeled my own kitchen several yrs ago. We wanted a black sink(wife was tired of SS) and a different looking faucet. Back then I often visited a web site run by Randall Hilton @a fellow named BISHOFF or something like that ,any way I saw a faucet for sale called faucet craft,(the word faucet craft is scratched on back side of the single handle) It has been a great faucet and at the time they were selling alot of them on line ,but I was wary of a faucet that I couldnt get parts for locally to sell my customers.Anyway it leaked (after 5 OR 6 (APPROX) yrs, I am not complaining thats good as much as we have used it) not dripping thru spout but where around the body where the o rings should be .It had plastic o rings like on plastic P trap nuts.I took it apart and nothing in it looked familier to me but I was gonna give it a try to fix it after greasing,@ cleaning o rings , teflon tape and most of my tricks, I was ready to give up and go to supply house and get me a new delta and be done with it ,It had a small hole on the back side of the brass shaft under the trim or sleeve where the spout and hose pulled up thru ,and that was where water was spewing out of not o rings as I thought ,I thought it was a divertor hole but it was on back of the faucet body next to back splash board and I dont have a clue what it is or was for .So I got some 2 part plumbers putty ,the kind advertised on Tv to fix anything lol and plugged the hole and slid the spout back over the plugged hole. After it dried all nite I turned on the water and it worked like new. I betcha its a faucet made by some big company for this faucet craft company im sure ,it had a 3 hole cartridge in it with 3 holes about the size of delta holes on bottom where cartridge seated but no springs or cups like a delta just a 3 hole o ring that was made together ,3 small o rings made as 1 piece.To be honest I never repaired many faucets eccept delta, gerber ,PP, crane, am standard,peerless (same as delta) kohler(valvet) ,wolverine brass (stems only 2 handle type),and a few other old tub valves brain fog cant remember all. The thing has worked perfect until now ,push the button on end of spout and its a pull out spray hose. But monday I am going to get a delta made the same way and put it up so when this happens again I will just replace it .My wife loves the pull out spout spray, and soap dispencer in 3rd hole of sink. Does Anyone know who made this FAUCET CRAFT faucet? I dont sell many faucets anymore ,most calls I get the customer has bought their own and just want me to install it for them but when I provided faucets they were delta kohler, Moen gerber (lav) am standard you guys know named brand. I asked a couple of my buddys both said toss it you outa know better than buy a faucet with no name on it and I should have but guess I was tempted, it wasnt a cheepo either approx 125 to 150 as I remember. We all live and learn LOL eddie (after thinking I wonder if it was a single handle wolverine made for him i have never repaired one of those)????


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Can you post a picture on here.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*faucet*

http://www.faucetcraft.com/tour.html now I really feel stupid here is their web page, after looking at the site still no picture of my faucet but it looks so good it seems like supply houses would stock them but I may be behind the times and they may be in some supply houses, I dont go to as many as I used to. I think mine is the model 140, I have seen faucets that look like mine but never the exact faucet and on their site it just send me to sites showing how they asemble a new faucet, its a good solid all brass faucet with a solid ceramic cartridge but I will get my son to take pic of faucet this weekend and post it on here. I will try to e-mail the company for literature about the faucet but I am still getting a delta for a backup when this one blows apart again


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*dave bischof*

http://www.faucetcraft.com/seminar_new.html here is the fellow that made the faucets but it looks like they are not around anymore .I am glad I did not sell alot to customers and give hem a (lifetime) guarantee eddie


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*try*

818-364-2215. google it. you will find 35 listings. maybe a wild goose chase. breid


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been playing with this off and on today it goes back to "do as I say not as I do"(did) its better to stick with well known plumbing brands ( not the direct sales only to plumbers lifetime warranty brands I got it because it looked good and he had a hellofa sales presentation)just glad I wasnt a buyer for a huge project buying huge numbers of these , but 6 to 8 yrs is a lifetime and the finish is still like new and by pluggng the little hole fixed it for now, it works like new but knowing I have a new delta in my basement will make me feel better lesson learned eddie <> Thank you for the phone# I have found 4 others playing on the puter I traced it down they should have just told the truth from the get go its a WOLVERINE I googled 1 877 328 2382 that I found under 1 of the listings came back to wolverine I used to use their parts and had nothing but respect for their company good stuff so why hide a faucet who knows??? WOLVERINE 85500 with FaucetCraft etched on handle http://raysislandplumbing.net/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=62_65&products_id=108 this is it and I got it at a great price less than 150.00 !!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

WOLVERINE does a pretty fair job of hiding itself from the non-stocking plumber and end users...:whistling2:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

faucet is workin fine so far wife loves it and wont let me put on the delta but in in my basement when I need it I trust delta more than wolverine unless this faucet outlasts me lol it working like new now eddie 7/ 07 09


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> Please dont toss me back to DIY for this one When I remodeled my own kitchen several yrs ago. We wanted a black sink(wife was tired of SS) and a different looking faucet. Back then I often visited a web site run by Randall Hilton @a fellow named BISHOFF or something like that ,any way I saw a faucet for sale called faucet craft,(the word faucet craft is scratched on back side of the single handle) It has been a great faucet and at the time they were selling alot of them on line ,but I was wary of a faucet that I couldnt get parts for locally to sell my customers.Anyway it leaked (after 5 OR 6 (APPROX) yrs, I am not complaining thats good as much as we have used it) not dripping thru spout but where around the body where the o rings should be .It had plastic o rings like on plastic P trap nuts.I took it apart and nothing in it looked familier to me but I was gonna give it a try to fix it after greasing,@ cleaning o rings , teflon tape and most of my tricks, I was ready to give up and go to supply house and get me a new delta and be done with it ,It had a small hole on the back side of the brass shaft under the trim or sleeve where the spout and hose pulled up thru ,and that was where water was spewing out of not o rings as I thought ,I thought it was a divertor hole but it was on back of the faucet body next to back splash board and I dont have a clue what it is or was for .So I got some 2 part plumbers putty ,the kind advertised on Tv to fix anything lol and plugged the hole and slid the spout back over the plugged hole. After it dried all nite I turned on the water and it worked like new. I betcha its a faucet made by some big company for this faucet craft company im sure ,it had a 3 hole cartridge in it with 3 holes about the size of delta holes on bottom where cartridge seated but no springs or cups like a delta just a 3 hole o ring that was made together ,3 small o rings made as 1 piece.To be honest I never repaired many faucets eccept delta, gerber ,PP, crane, am standard,peerless (same as delta) kohler(valvet) ,wolverine brass (stems only 2 handle type),and a few other old tub valves brain fog cant remember all. The thing has worked perfect until now ,push the button on end of spout and its a pull out spray hose. But monday I am going to get a delta made the same way and put it up so when this happens again I will just replace it .My wife loves the pull out spout spray, and soap dispencer in 3rd hole of sink. Does Anyone know who made this FAUCET CRAFT faucet? I dont sell many faucets anymore ,most calls I get the customer has bought their own and just want me to install it for them but when I provided faucets they were delta kohler, Moen gerber (lav) am standard you guys know named brand. I asked a couple of my buddys both said toss it you outa know better than buy a faucet with no name on it and I should have but guess I was tempted, it wasnt a cheepo either approx 125 to 150 as I remember. We all live and learn LOL eddie (after thinking I wonder if it was a single handle wolverine made for him i have never repaired one of those)????


 And this is how I found out what kind of faucet that I had bought for my own kitchen Monday I will find a cartridge and fix it ,wife wont let me change it out ,she loves it.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I put in several of Bischoff's faucets, Then I ordered some of his toilet supply connectors and instead of 3/8" x 7/8" they sent me 1/2" x 7/8" when I called to get him to send me the right ones, he told me that 3/8" is an "odd size and all they carried was the common 1/2" ". He told me to change all my stops from 3/8" to 1/2". They're still in a box. I refused to use them, even when I could.

That's the last time I ordered from that colostomy bag know-it-all shyster.

From what I was told, his faucets used some sort of Italian stems.

One of the guys on the PDL layed down the skinny about Bischoff a few years ago, said everything about him was a sham and that he was just a one truck wonder George Brazil wannabe. I remember his PDL posts talking about shushing Judges and how well he knew the law. I believe him to be a narcissistic sociopath, but that's not a doctors diagnosis, just the opine of some guy that doesn't bite his nails.


What kinda cartridge is it anyway?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Without knowing the faucet or looking at the design I would venture to say it is a vacuum breaker. Almost all pull out sprays have them.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> ....I believe him to be a narcissistic sociopath, but that's not a doctors diagnosis, just the opine of some guy that doesn't bite his nails....


Don't beat around the bush Chris. Tell us what you really think. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Don't beat around the bush Chris. Tell us what you really think. :laughing::laughing:


Sorry, clarity isn't my strong point.:laughing:


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

We still have a couple of FaucetCraft faucets in stock along wth a few parts.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I first had a little prob with this faucet IN 09 glad its mine and not a customers Here it is 11/28/11 and am finally having to get a cartridge I can't see what wife sees in this faucet but she wants to keep it ---This post is getting double coverage .Anyway I called wolv talked to customer serv they are sending me a cartridge ,I did NOT tell them it was a faucet craft or even tell them I was a plumber!!! TOO EASY!! CHRIS when I get the cartridge I will let you know if it fits ,eddie


----------



## sidekick (Nov 29, 2011)

*relief point Faucet Craft*

Without any pics or specs it would be hard to determine the problem. But this hole does have a function its leaking water. I’m wondering if this faucet was possible used for a commercial application. If you’re familiar with a RO unit they have that same hole that you are describing of their faucets it’s actually an air gap and because RO makes its water and removes the hardness it will discharge. Simply know as bad water into the drain tail piece below the kitchen sink. If this 3/8 hose is clog in anyway it will discharge at that hole as you describing back towards the splash guard. So just with the info that you shared. I’m thinking that this faucet may have a built- in check valve in that faucet or hose that you’re describing and is sensing backpressure and discharging though that hole. I’m not thinking a leak but that this faucet is doing what it’s intending for. On another note an instant hot system has a similar release point when pressure is building and reaches its maximum temperature it to will release from its spout. This hole has a function. And now you have to wonder why you are experiencing the spray from the spout it has to go somewhere or the pressure may be to great to make the stream line effect.


----------



## plumbtekkk (May 19, 2012)

find yourself a danco book and a partsmaster book you find it.


----------

